

MoNETA: A Mind Made from Memristors - TimothyBurgess
http://spectrum.ieee.org/robotics/artificial-intelligence/moneta-a-mind-made-from-memristors/0

======
vannevar
Key point from deep in the article:

 _We have no idea how to build such a system at the moment..._

This is a proposal at this point more than a project.

